# Which Visa



## Gordito (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving. My partner is Mexican and lives in Zamora, I live in the US (he used to live her too), he has to take care of his parents so we go back and forth each month to spend a week with each other. I want to live there for a year with him while we take care of his parents, which visa should I apply for? We want to live there perm. but of course I need to work in the US now as I cant work in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can enter on an FMT, good for a maximum of 180 days. Then, you must exit the country and re-enter (probably at another crossing), or apply for an FM3 visa, which will require that you prove sufficient resources/income from outside of Mexico, proof of address, etc. You must be in Mexico to renew that visa every year or have INM cancel it when you leave.


----------

